# Spinning: new wheel



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've been looking for a wheel that I can teach with, well I found a perfect one!!! The lady selling this had 13 wheels so she never got to spin on this one, it's the Schacht Sidekick. It folds up conveniently and doesn't weigh much. Also included the woolly winder and extra bobbins (6 in total). Just waiting for the fed-ex truck to get here!! Now I can start teaching the craft I love most!!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Great wheel!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, good find. Enjoy it


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

I would be sitting on my front porch waiting for him! Great deal.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a beautiful wheel....have fun with it. I had to read twice the part of your sentence.....the lady selling his had 13 wheels.....wow.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks wonderful... hope it arrives soon...


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

It arrived safe and sound, the seller packed it perfectly!! Put it all together and took it for a test spin and it did not disappoint!! Ran smooth and fairly quiet, I'm used to my Majacraft Aura which is almost silent. This will definitely be a great teaching wheel because it's easy to adjust and put together!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good luck with it. The wheel is very nice looking. My wheel is a thumper not very quiet at all. Have fun.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome find!


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

What a great little wheel.. looks like you can take that one anywhere I love Schacht


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Awesom!Beautiful wheel!????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Very nice, where do you teach? I cannot imagine having 13 wheels.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> That is a beautiful wheel....have fun with it. I had to read twice the part of your sentence.....the lady selling his had 13 wheels.....wow.


I know someone like that. She has to have the biggest and best wheel of whatever make. She also invests in every expensive e spinner. Any wheel I don't use I sell


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very nice, where do you teach? I cannot imagine having 13 wheels.


I'm going to be teaching at my LYS probably starting the first of the year. I'm in the process of getting everything together to start the classes. I'm going to teach drop spindles too, I'm making muslin project bags with everything they need to start spinning. In the bag I will include the spindle if they are learning that and a couple different easy to spin fibers. It will be a convenient place to keep all the needed things. If they are doing the wheel, it will have easy to spin fibers and little extras they may need.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

When you teach spinning, do you provide the wheel?


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

deenashoemaker said:


> When you teach spinning, do you provide the wheel?


Yes they can use the wheel that I have or bring their own if they have one, that way they can see if spinning is something they want to invest $ in. I purchased this wheel just for students to use during classes. The drop spindle kits will be very affordable.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Cookie61868 said:


> Yes they can use the wheel that I have or bring their own if they have one, that way they can see if spinning is something they want to invest $ in. I purchased this wheel just for students to use during classes. The drop spindle kits will be very affordable.


Makes sense, very nice too!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I know someone like that. She has to have the biggest and best wheel of whatever make. She also invests in every expensive e spinner. Any wheel I don't use I sell


I really like my Ashford and only would like one more....a folding wheel so I can transport it easily. Someday.....


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Wow, amazing find. 

When I teach spinning, I start them on a drop spindle, so they can get the feel of drafting and just to handle fiber with out the stress of trying to pedal and draft at the same time for the first time. Then it pedal practice with nothing on the wheel. On to plying two strands of commercial yarn, to get a feel for the machine and how to adjust tenison. Then on to spinning fiber.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Wow, amazing find.
> 
> When I teach spinning, I start them on a drop spindle, so they can get the feel of drafting and just to handle fiber with out the stress of trying to pedal and draft at the same time for the first time. Then it pedal practice with nothing on the wheel. On to plying two strands of commercial yarn, to get a feel for the machine and how to adjust tenison. Then on to spinning fiber.


This sounds like a great way to learn. Most of this I learned first.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

mama879 said:


> This sounds like a great way to learn. Most of this I learned first.


I find with teaching, I continue to learn more about spinning with student. And each person seems to need a slightly different pace and style. And when a particule student has it overload.

Of course as I take them through each step, I give a bit of history of wool and spinning, and also suggest books I found to be helpful and where to find spinning information on the web, etc.

I quite enjoy teaching my crafts! Knitting & spinning.


----------

